# Few Pot Calls



## michael dee (Mar 14, 2015)

Here is a few that I finished up , left one is some ambrosia maple I found locally ( stabilized by @lathemaster ), middle one is spalted maple I received from @Allen Tomaszek (stabilized myself ) , right one is persimmon I received from @Mike1950 , the strikers are made from dymonwood I received from @pinky , the dymonwood really brings out the rasp in calls , so far seems to play on any surface.I had to turn about 10 different strikers before I got the measurements I needed for the striker , but it was well worth the research.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 14, 2015)

They all look nice Michael.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 14, 2015)

Very sharp looking ! I like how you do your sig too .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 14, 2015)

Very nice. That spalted maple is my davorite

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pinky (Mar 14, 2015)

Sweeeet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## lathemaster (Mar 15, 2015)

michael dee said:


> Here is a few that I finished up , left one is some ambrosia maple I found locally ( stabilized by @lathemaster ), middle one is spalted maple I received from @Allen Tomaszek (stabilized myself ) , right one is persimmon I received from @Mike1950 , the strikers are made from dymonwood I received from @pinky , the dymonwood really brings out the rasp in calls , so far seems to play on any surface.I had to turn about 10 different strikers before I got the measurements I needed for the striker , but it was well worth the research. View attachment 73722 View attachment 73723 View attachment 73724 View attachment 73725



They turned out great. Thanks for the shout out. Stabilizing and casting ..... it's what I do.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 15, 2015)

Very nice work on those.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice...what is there something inside the head of the striker?


----------

